# Kessi e Biglia sul litigio nel derby.



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Kessie e Biglia a Sky sul litigio nel derby

Kessie:"E' stata l'adrenalina della partita. Sono uscito nervoso dopo la sostituzione. Chiedo scusa a Lucas. Ho chiesto scusa a tutti. Oggi abbiamo perso. E' il calcio. Ma andiamo avanti e vinciamo la prossima".

Biglia:"Il primo responsabile sono io. Devo capire il momento. Lui sa cosa gli ho detto. Abbiamo chiarito. Abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Chiediamo scusa a tutti alla società e al mister. Io sono più grande di lui, devo riflettere e avere più tranquillità. Io nervoso perchè sono rimasto fuori? No, non ero nervoso. Lui sa perchè. Chiedevo rispetto per Cutrone? Magari dovevo dirglielo dopo negli spogliatoio. Sbaglio ed errore mio".


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Kessie e Biglia a Sky sul litigio nel derby
> 
> Kessie:"E' stata l'adrenalina della partita. Sono uscito nervoso dopo la sostituzione. Chiedo scusa a Lucas. Ho chiesto scusa a tutti".
> 
> Biglia:"Il primo responsabile sono io. Devo capire il momento. Lui sa cosa gli ho detto. Abbiamo chiarito. Abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Chiediamo scusa a tutti alla società e al mister. Io sono più grande di lui, devo riflettere e avere più tranquillità".



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Kessie e Biglia a Sky sul litigio nel derby
> 
> Kessie:"E' stata l'adrenalina della partita. Sono uscito nervoso dopo la sostituzione. Chiedo scusa a Lucas. Ho chiesto scusa a tutti".
> 
> Biglia:"Il primo responsabile sono io. Devo capire il momento. Lui sa cosa gli ho detto. Abbiamo chiarito. Abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Chiediamo scusa a tutti alla società e al mister. Io sono più grande di lui, devo riflettere e avere più tranquillità".



Meno balletti da saltimbanchi su Instagram, e fatti sul campo.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Kessie e Biglia a Sky sul litigio nel derby
> 
> Kessie:"E' stata l'adrenalina della partita. Sono uscito nervoso dopo la sostituzione. Chiedo scusa a Lucas. Ho chiesto scusa a tutti. Oggi abbiamo perso. E' il calcio. Ma andiamo avanti e vinciamo la prossima".
> 
> Biglia:"Il primo responsabile sono io. Devo capire il momento. Lui sa cosa gli ho detto. Abbiamo chiarito. Abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Chiediamo scusa a tutti alla società e al mister. Io sono più grande di lui, devo riflettere e avere più tranquillità. Io nervoso perchè sono rimasto fuori? No, non ero nervoso. Lui sa perchè. Chiedevo rispetto per Cutrone? Magari dovevo dirglielo dopo negli spogliatoio. Sbaglio ed errore mio".



.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Meno balletti da saltimbanchi su Instagram, e fatti sul campo.



E meno chiacchiere. I giocatori più intervistati del mondo. Rilasciano trecento interviste al giorno.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Kessie e Biglia a Sky sul litigio nel derby
> 
> Kessie:"E' stata l'adrenalina della partita. Sono uscito nervoso dopo la sostituzione. Chiedo scusa a Lucas. Ho chiesto scusa a tutti. Oggi abbiamo perso. E' il calcio. Ma andiamo avanti e vinciamo la prossima".
> 
> Biglia:"Il primo responsabile sono io. Devo capire il momento. Lui sa cosa gli ho detto. Abbiamo chiarito. Abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Chiediamo scusa a tutti alla società e al mister. Io sono più grande di lui, devo riflettere e avere più tranquillità. Io nervoso perchè sono rimasto fuori? No, non ero nervoso. Lui sa perchè. *Chiedevo rispetto per Cutrone? Magari dovevo dirglielo dopo negli spogliatoio. Sbaglio ed errore mio*".



In pratica ha confermato che il motivo del contendere è quello.

Kessiè demente dentro e fuori dal campo


----------



## Lucocco 2 (17 Marzo 2019)

Ha ragione Biglia, e la società ha fatto bene a mandarli davanti al microfono. Kessiè merita una multa bella grossa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

oh alla fine se biglia non andava li a punzecchiarlo in un momento sbagliato sta storia non esisteva neanche

alla fine si vede richiamare in panca e suso ancora in campo... ma dai......


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Ha ragione Biglia, e la società ha fatto bene a mandarli davanti al microfono. Kessiè merita una multa bella grossa.



Si ma non noccioline, tipo mezzo stipendio se non tutto.


----------



## cris (17 Marzo 2019)

Se é andata come sembra kessie non deve piucvedere il campo, ********* e pure pippone.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2019)

meglio chiuderla qua subito, ma una multa a kessiè (e forse pure a biglia) è sacrosanta.


----------



## Victorss (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Kessie e Biglia a Sky sul litigio nel derby
> 
> Kessie:"E' stata l'adrenalina della partita. Sono uscito nervoso dopo la sostituzione. Chiedo scusa a Lucas. Ho chiesto scusa a tutti. Oggi abbiamo perso. E' il calcio. Ma andiamo avanti e vinciamo la prossima".
> 
> Biglia:"Il primo responsabile sono io. Devo capire il momento. Lui sa cosa gli ho detto. Abbiamo chiarito. Abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Chiediamo scusa a tutti alla società e al mister. Io sono più grande di lui, devo riflettere e avere più tranquillità. Io nervoso perchè sono rimasto fuori? No, non ero nervoso. Lui sa perchè. Chiedevo rispetto per Cutrone? Magari dovevo dirglielo dopo negli spogliatoio. Sbaglio ed errore mio".



Cose normalissime in una squadra di calcio, l'unica cosa è che sarebbe dovuto succedere negli spogliatoi. bravi entrambi a capire i propri errori. Guardiamo avanti.


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Marzo 2019)

lucas mio nuovo idolo, spero abbia preso a calci in c. quel mediocre


----------



## cris (17 Marzo 2019)

Non ho alcun ricordo simile da quando sono nato e seguo il milan. Roba fuori dal mondo, gravissima.


----------



## Anguus (17 Marzo 2019)

Bertolacci in campo fino a fine stagione


----------



## Aron (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Kessie e Biglia a Sky sul litigio nel derby
> 
> Kessie:"E' stata l'adrenalina della partita. Sono uscito nervoso dopo la sostituzione. Chiedo scusa a Lucas. Ho chiesto scusa a tutti. Oggi abbiamo perso. E' il calcio. Ma andiamo avanti e vinciamo la prossima".
> 
> Biglia:"Il primo responsabile sono io. Devo capire il momento. Lui sa cosa gli ho detto. Abbiamo chiarito. Abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Chiediamo scusa a tutti alla società e al mister. Io sono più grande di lui, devo riflettere e avere più tranquillità. Io nervoso perchè sono rimasto fuori? No, non ero nervoso. Lui sa perchè. Chiedevo rispetto per Cutrone? Magari dovevo dirglielo dopo negli spogliatoio. Sbaglio ed errore mio".



Leonardo e Maldini sono intervenuti subito. Bravi.
Kessie comunque non deve più fare il titolare.


----------



## Giangy (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Kessie e Biglia a Sky sul litigio nel derby
> 
> Kessie:"E' stata l'adrenalina della partita. Sono uscito nervoso dopo la sostituzione. Chiedo scusa a Lucas. Ho chiesto scusa a tutti. Oggi abbiamo perso. E' il calcio. Ma andiamo avanti e vinciamo la prossima".
> 
> Biglia:"Il primo responsabile sono io. Devo capire il momento. Lui sa cosa gli ho detto. Abbiamo chiarito. Abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Chiediamo scusa a tutti alla società e al mister. Io sono più grande di lui, devo riflettere e avere più tranquillità. Io nervoso perchè sono rimasto fuori? No, non ero nervoso. Lui sa perchè. Chiedevo rispetto per Cutrone? Magari dovevo dirglielo dopo negli spogliatoio. Sbaglio ed errore mio".



Non accadeva dai tempi di Bacca, una cosa così, quando faceva i capricci due stagioni fa con Montella. Comunque meglio chiuderla qua, spero che ora in squadra, non ci sia troppo rammarico per la sconfitta.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Marzo 2019)

Non capisco questa unanimità di condanna a Kessie. Ancora non sappiamo esattamente come è andata, e se Biglia l'ha provocato, non mi sento di accusare l'ivoriano, che si vede sostituire mentre i cadaveri come Rodriguez,Chalanoglu e Suso continuano a stare in campo. Lui si fa un bel mazzo, aldilà degli errori , e onestamente ci sta che avesse la misura colma ed è sbottato. Io sinceramente lo appoggerei se le cose stanno così. Preferisco uno come lui che ci mette ardore piuttosto dei tre invertebrati citati prima che se ne stanno sempre a orecchie basse.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Marzo 2019)

Che capra Kessie, Dio mio


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non capisco questa unanimità di condanna a Kessie. Ancora non sappiamo esattamente come è andata, e se Biglia l'ha provocato, non mi sento di accusare l'ivoriano, che si vede sostituire mentre i cadaveri come Rodriguez,Chalanoglu e Suso continuano a stare in campo. Lui si fa un bel mazzo, aldilà degli errori , e onestamente ci sta che avesse la misura colma ed è sbottato. Io sinceramente lo appoggerei se le cose stanno così. Preferisco uno come lui che ci mette ardore piuttosto dei tre invertebrati citati prima che se ne stanno sempre a orecchie basse.



lo accusano perchè non gli piace il giocatore. ma biglia qua deve farsi i mazzi suoi. 

uno si spacca il culo in campo e gente che sta dentro a rifarsi lo smalto non viene mai sostituita.

e quando scendi tifanno anche la predica?? multone ad entrambi e chiusa li


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Marzo 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> lucas mio nuovo idolo, spero abbia preso a calci in c. quel mediocre



è + facile che Kessie ne fa fuori 3/4


----------



## Ambrole (18 Marzo 2019)

Anche a me pare strana la reazione di kessie e biglia aveva la classica faccia di chi sta andando a provocare. Del resto una reazione così altrimenti non si spiega. Kessie ha sicuramente fatto una partita decorosa, mentre come al solito suso è stato imbarazzante, chala malissimo nel primo tempo poi meglio, Rodriguez ha sbagliato tutto lo sbagliabile stasera. Kessie ha sempre dato tutto. Non so come siano andate le cose quindi non si può giudicare, ma biglia a livello di impegno e rendimento può solo portare le ciabatte a kessie


----------



## Ambrole (18 Marzo 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> lucas mio nuovo idolo, spero abbia preso a calci in c. quel mediocre



Io invece spero che qualche squadra cinese si prenda il rallentatore di gioco e ce ne liberi


----------



## Milanista di Milano (18 Marzo 2019)

Roba da quinta categoria, Kessie un bidone esaltato.


----------



## sacchino (18 Marzo 2019)

Dobbiamo sostituire tuta la fascia destra Calabria Kessie e Suso.


----------



## LadyRoss (18 Marzo 2019)

Lo spettacolo in mondovisione in questo caso è stato indecoroso indipendentemente dalle colpe....


----------



## Devil man (18 Marzo 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> Se é andata come sembra kessie non deve piucvedere il campo, ********* e pure pippone.



Cioè tutti dalla parte di Biglia? Kessie ha mandato avanti la baracca senza mai rifiatare dando l'anima e Biglia si permette di punzecchiarlo durante il Derby?? ma stiamo scherzando?? Kessie merita più rispetto


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Roba da quinta categoria, Kessie un bidone esaltato.



amen


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2019)

Va beh ragazzi ma Kessie non è che un teorico della fisica quantistica, cosa vi aspettate ? 
Saprà a malapena far 2+2 e vi meravigliate dei comportamenti ?


----------



## sunburn (18 Marzo 2019)

Oddio! Due compagni che si mandano a quel paese. Cose mai viste su un campo di calcio. Urge riunione straordinaria del Consiglio di Sicurezza dell'ONU.


----------



## Black (18 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Kessie e Biglia a Sky sul litigio nel derby
> 
> Kessie:"E' stata l'adrenalina della partita. Sono uscito nervoso dopo la sostituzione. Chiedo scusa a Lucas. Ho chiesto scusa a tutti. Oggi abbiamo perso. E' il calcio. Ma andiamo avanti e vinciamo la prossima".
> 
> Biglia:"Il primo responsabile sono io. Devo capire il momento. Lui sa cosa gli ho detto. Abbiamo chiarito. Abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Chiediamo scusa a tutti alla società e al mister. Io sono più grande di lui, devo riflettere e avere più tranquillità. Io nervoso perchè sono rimasto fuori? No, non ero nervoso. Lui sa perchè. Chiedevo rispetto per Cutrone? Magari dovevo dirglielo dopo negli spogliatoio. Sbaglio ed errore mio".



non ne farei un dramma. Hanno già chiesto scusa. Adesso i giornali ne parleranno per tutta la settimana, quando i problemi sono ben altri...


----------



## andreima (18 Marzo 2019)

I l problema è che hanno colpito al cuore Gattuso con questo gesto ci è rimasto di ***** perche pensava che nella formazione del gruppo perfetto fosse i l n. 1 a crearlo e invece..


----------



## MarcoG (18 Marzo 2019)

Il problema qui è che ci sono due soggetti o stupidi o arroganti. 
O sei stupido perché non pensi alle telecamere, o sei arrogante, per cui te ne freghi di tutti perché tu hai ragione e gli altri torto.

Entrambi hanno sbagliato e non importa chi ha iniziato o finito, che si sia provocatore o provocato, non era momento. Un bagno nell'umiltà a due giocatori modesti farebbe bene.


----------



## elpacoderoma (18 Marzo 2019)

Mi gioco casa che alla prossima gioca Montolivo


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Kessie e Biglia a Sky sul litigio nel derby
> 
> Kessie:"E' stata l'adrenalina della partita. Sono uscito nervoso dopo la sostituzione. Chiedo scusa a Lucas. Ho chiesto scusa a tutti. Oggi abbiamo perso. E' il calcio. Ma andiamo avanti e vinciamo la prossima".
> 
> Biglia:"Il primo responsabile sono io. Devo capire il momento. Lui sa cosa gli ho detto. Abbiamo chiarito. Abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Chiediamo scusa a tutti alla società e al mister. Io sono più grande di lui, devo riflettere e avere più tranquillità. Io nervoso perchè sono rimasto fuori? No, non ero nervoso. Lui sa perchè. Chiedevo rispetto per Cutrone? Magari dovevo dirglielo dopo negli spogliatoio. Sbaglio ed errore mio".



spero sia l occasione per non vedere Kessie la prossima partita. Lui deve essere il primo a essere monetizzato a giugno


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Kessie e Biglia a Sky sul litigio nel derby
> 
> Kessie:"E' stata l'adrenalina della partita. Sono uscito nervoso dopo la sostituzione. Chiedo scusa a Lucas. Ho chiesto scusa a tutti. Oggi abbiamo perso. E' il calcio. Ma andiamo avanti e vinciamo la prossima".
> 
> Biglia:"Il primo responsabile sono io. Devo capire il momento. Lui sa cosa gli ho detto. Abbiamo chiarito. Abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Chiediamo scusa a tutti alla società e al mister. Io sono più grande di lui, devo riflettere e avere più tranquillità. Io nervoso perchè sono rimasto fuori? No, non ero nervoso. Lui sa perchè. Chiedevo rispetto per Cutrone? Magari dovevo dirglielo dopo negli spogliatoio. Sbaglio ed errore mio".



Unica nota positiva: dopo una sceneggiata vergognosa è evidente che è arrivata una sonora tirata di orecchie ai due e infatti sono stati spediti a scusarsi davanti alle telecamere e si vedeva che avevano preso una bella incarnata..

Almeno su questo la serietà sta tornando

Ci stanno gli screzi quando la tensione è alle stelle (sempre in un derby ve li ricordate Rino e Clarence perché l'olandese stava in ciabatte in panchina??) ma poi una società serie chiude la questione


----------



## gabri65 (18 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh ragazzi ma Kessie non è che un teorico della fisica quantistica, cosa vi aspettate ?
> Saprà a malapena far 2+2 e vi meravigliate dei comportamenti ?



Mi spiace ma stai parlando a vanvera. E' ovvio che avete dei pregiudizi sull'intelligenza di Kessie, a causa del suo tipo di gioco e forse del colore della sua pelle. E' un discorso che non ti fa per niente onore, sai.

Vi scagliate contro di lui a prescindere. Lo sapete perché ha mantenuto la 79 di maglia? Se tu lo sapessi, eviteresti di dire certe cose.

Neanche Biglia fosse stato un mostro di impegno qui da noi.


----------



## MarcoG (18 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma stai parlando a vanvera. E' ovvio che avete dei pregiudizi sull'intelligenza di Kessie, a causa del suo tipo di gioco e forse del colore della sua pelle. E' un discorso che non ti fa per niente onore, sai.
> 
> Vi scagliate contro di lui a prescindere. Lo sapete perché ha mantenuto la 79 di maglia? Se tu lo sapessi, eviteresti di dire certe cose.
> 
> Neanche Biglia fosse stato un mostro di impegno qui da noi.



Non solo ti quoto e condivido ogni virgola, come sempre. Ma aggiungo che non c'è nessun motivo per ritenere che non abbiano sbagliato entrambi allo stesso modo. Non sono ragazzini, se anche solo uno dei due avesse fatto l'uomo, o meglio, il professionista, non ci sarebbero tre topic sulla questione.


----------

